

Why I'm Cancelling My Credit Cards  - jedwhite
http://www.smartmoney.com/spend/family-money/10-reasons-im-cancelling-my-credit-cards-1310065287880/

======
jamesbritt
Really poor reasoning based largely on "I have no will power".

If you really cannot control your credit card spending then dropping them may
be a good thing.

However, if you have some sense then the rewards programs, while increasingly
shitty, are better than nothing. I still get about $75 worth of books from
Amazon thanks to my rewards (and that after including the annual fee).

Using the card also makes it easier to see where I'm spending my money. My
bank gives me a nice report breaking down my card usage; saves me a lot of
time and trouble.

Rather than cancel your credit card, spend some time finding one with decent
perks and pay it off on time each month so you don't have to think about the
interest rate.

